# Wasatch Front Buck



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Last weekend I headed out on the front. I had been out all morning and decided to head back to the truck for some lunch. I had seen plenty of deer but nothing that I felt like hanging my tag on. On my way back to the truck I found the buck laying in a stand of scrub oak taking in some shade and a nap. He was turned sideways and I thought he was smaller than he really was. 

I headed back to the truck and headed down to Subway for a sandwhich. While I was eating lunch I called my wife and texted a few friends to tell them about the buck. My wife told me to go back and get a better look at him. 

I parked the truck and headed back out. Almost 2 hours later the buck was laying right where I left him. This time though I could see him a little better and I started to get excited. I texted Tree and told him about the buck and responded back with a resounding, "kill him!" 

The stalk was on. When I got within range he stood up and walked over a little rise. I continued to stalk to the edge of the rise he went over and suddenly I found myself 30 yards from the buck. The problem was I couldn't get a clear look at his vitals through the brush. We played cat and mouse for a little while and finally I found and alley. He was feeding and I drew. He heard and or saw me and looked right at me. Too late, the arrow was on it's way.

The arrow double lunged him. He walk about 10 steps and then got wobbly and fell over backwards. As quietly as I could I snuck out but his does were all around me but luckily they didn't spook they just watched me wave at them. I went back to the truck and finished the other 6 inches of my sandwhich. After another 45 minutes I headed back and he was right where I left him. I was alone but luckily I had the tripod for a few pics. He was a tank though. I couldn't believe how big bodies he was.

I was very excited and felt fortunate to harvest such a neat animal. A special thanks to Tree for the words of encouragement.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice buck bullsnot.
And great story, thanks.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I am so jealous! Gonna have to get out there this weekend. Great job!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like a GREAT shot! Congrats....I love big 2x2s like that.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Good lookin 2x there Bulls. Thats my next hunt is to find a HUGE massive 2x2. Great story and Congrats


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats on one good looking buck. :O||:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice story and a nice shot!

Congrats bullsnot.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A really tall guy! Good job!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! He does look like a big bodied old deer. Huge neck!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet eyegaurds for a forky!

Congrats,
Pete


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Bitchin buck dude!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great buck! That has got to be one of the biggest two-points I have ever seen. Nice job.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that buck,,,,well done Bull.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your buck. That is one big bodied 2 point, he looks real healthy.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent story and buckie........nice job!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Love to see the success stories on here. Nice buck, thanks for sharing.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I watched a really big 2 point today, approx 26 inches wide, it was freaking awesome. He was an old bugger I'm sure, face was nice and white. He was chasing quite a few does. I do really like those big 2 points, pretty bitchin.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You eat at Subway for lunch during a hunt? I want to hunt with you. haha Nice buck and great country. I like hunting in maple groves....


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great job Kris, that's a nice big bodied deer!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Great hunting story! Some hunts are easier than others, but we know you've put in the time and effort over the years to earn a gimme.

Edited: I love your camo!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

elkfromabove said:


> Great hunting story! Some hunts are easier than others, but we know you've put in the time and effort over the years to earn a gimme.
> 
> Edited: I love your camo!


Thanks for the comments fellas. I don't know if I earned a gimme but I sure have put a lot of miles on both my boots and my keester this year and it just hasn't worked out for what ever reason.

Camo is overrated.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This message was brought to you by Subway.... :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice cape...did you happen to save it?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

No kidding can't get off the hill eat lunch and get back up. Id love a hot spot where I can eat a sub


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

bwhntr said:


> Nice cape...did you happen to save it?


I did save it actually. Mr Packout has it as we speak.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

did you ever end up measuring how wide he was? Just curious.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> did you ever end up measuring how wide he was? Just curious.


I haven't measured him. He's at packouts place now. Next chance I get I'll measure him.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool thanks, my buddiy has been askin seeings how hes pretty sure that's the one he passed up and ended up eating tag soup lol.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> did you ever end up measuring how wide he was? Just curious.


He looks to be about 22.22 inches!

BTW this is my 2,000th post..............yeeeee haaaaw!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats on the nice buck. Pretty cool when someone can take one off the extended.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

That thing has one hell of a thick neck. Nice work.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice Buck Kris! I need to get on that extended archery, never been up there, maybe these year i will go now that i am starting to see pics coming out.


----------



## Ambush (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats! Good to know that I am not the only one out there willing to take what some might consider a "management" buck! 

Oh and if anyone is wondering, the rut is in full swing so get out there. I ran into several bucks on Monday that were locking up and chasing does, my buck included. Now is the time!!


----------

